# Gigaset A400 Erfahrung?



## Crymes (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich wollte fragen, ob jemand das Telekom Siemens Gigaset A400 besitzt und es vielleicht sogar mit einer Fritz!Box betreibt.

Wie ist die Verbindungsqualität (bei
Großen Entfernungen)

Funktioniert der Full Eco dect Mode gut?

Irgendwelche Probleme?

Für ein paar kleine Erfahrungen wäre ich dankbar.


----------

